# A Day in the Life of Aaron Johns - by Iam Unknown [~BHM, Extreme Eating, Flatulence]



## coyote wild (Sep 15, 2006)

_~BHM, Extreme Eating, Flatulence, Explicit ~Sex_ - Fattened boy meets old acquaintance

_[*Author's Note:* I am very bored, and very turned-on, and there's no one to talk to about it. So what did I do? I imagined my life if I weighed 500 pounds. This is what it might look like. The name's have been changed to protect the innocent. Everything else is essentially based heavily (pun intended) on reality. Enjoy.]_

*A Day in the Life of Aaron Johns
By Iam Unknown*​
 I feel the wind pass between the cheeks of my butt, vibrating my rear and causing a trumpeting sound. When it finishes, I take a deep breath and fan my nose from the bad smell. Now awake, I give a moan. I was still very, tired. I push my elbows into my bed to prop up my large upper half. I turn my head, feeling the fat bunch up at my neck and shoulders. 

My alarm clock reads 2:27 PM.

I rip my elbows away, letting my fattened form fall back to my bed. The mattress compresses and bounces, causing the springs to squawk mockingly at me. With a reluctant grunt, my bed gives way, the four posts falling and pointing in opposite directions. The room trembles, and the lamp rattles on the nightstand. Dust is propelled out from beneath my mattress, giving the room and murky, gray haze. I cough a few times and brush the dust from my face with chubby fingers. I swing my legs around and place them on the carpet.

I press my feet into the floor, tightening my muscles and pushing with all my strength. My hands push against my back, simultaneously, and after some exertion, I am on my feet. I sway slightly, trying to gain my bearings. Once I get still, I grab my pajama pants and pull them up my legs. I stretch the elastic band and pull it up, over my belly button.

I waddle over to my closet and pull out an old, cotton, Spider-Man t-shirt. I pull it over my fat boobs and flabby arms. The sleeves are a little tight, but then, it’s a little snug all over. I turn to leave the room, trying to get out of the snug corner, trapped between the closet and a chair. My enormous ass brushes the chair, causing it to swivel on its stand. My stomach brushes against the folded, aluminum, closet door, knocking off the clothes hanging on the handle.

I don’t bother to pick them up, as bending over has become quite the chore, and I’ve just become too lazy to bother. I waddle around the mess of my room, and sidle out my bedroom door. I stop at the intersection of the hall and peer into the computer room. The Matrix Code screen saver cascades over my monitor. I turn my head and look down the hall to my parent’s room. The door is lightly pulled to the lock, so I waddle over and lightly push it open. I peak my head in and see the beds empty. I give a satisfied nod, and turn to leave, my fat belly brushing against the frame.

I don’t even notice anymore.

I turn left at the hallway conjunction towards my favorite room in the house: the kitchen.

The first thing I notice is a bag of Bojangle’s chicken biscuits. The white paper is stained with grease splotches, making the bag a little transparent in certain spots. I uncrumple the bag’s opening and look down at its contents with a smile.

Five chicken biscuits.

I smile, excitedly and crumple the bag’s opening, again and take it further into the kitchen. I pass the note sitting on the counter, next to where the bag was. It reads:

-Hey, buddy. Enjoy
-Dad

Stepping heavily towards the microwave, I have to maneuver around the kitchen table and its chairs. My ass slides against some papers, knocking them to the floor. They spread like a peacock’s feathers upon landing on the linoleum. I ignore these, too. I’m far too lazy.

I push into the largest button of the microwave and drop my bag of food into it. I close the door shut and hit 4-5 and press start. The light shines, and the appliance hums, as the contents inside turn on the glass plate.

I twiddle my fingers in excitement and slide back over the chairs, and to the pantry. I pull open the aluminum door and survey the treats.

Little Debbie’s are everywhere. Brownies, Swiss Cake Rolls, Oatmeal Pies, and Cupcakes! I grab a packet of Swiss Cake Rolls and hold it to my stomach, as my sausage-like fingers struggle with the plastic wrap. It rips open, and I greedily pull out one of the rolls and put the first half into my mouth and bite. With the treat still to my mouth, I open up and welcome the 2nd half of the first Swiss Cake Roll. I chew, my flabby cheeks puffing out more than they already do. I chew and reach for the next one as the microwave bell dings.

My eyes light up and I shove the second Swiss Cake Roll into my mouth, chewing hungrily. I drop the wrapper, and it drifts into the garbage can as I reach around and pop open the microwave again. I pull out the bag and slam the microwave door shut by bumping my belly into it. I waddle over to the couch in the living room, and sit on it. With my gargantuan physique, I turn the sofa into a chair, and plop the greasy bag onto the table.

My hands tremble with excitement as I unravel the opening of the bag and pull out my first biscuit. I tear off its wrapper and sink my teeth into it. The surface of the biscuit crumbles as my teeth crash into it. My incisors meet a juicy, hot chicken breast, and slide through it before catching up to my bottom jaw just past the under half of biscuit. It’s orgasmic. I slowly rub my hands over my stomach and moan in ecstasy. I shove whatever’s left of the biscuit and chew, moaning through my overstuffed mouth. 

One down, four to go.

I awaken from my pleasured state of bliss, and quickly struggle for the next biscuit. I bite into it, and am immediately biting into it again, chewing one bite with each successive bite.

It is quickly gone into my belly.

I lay on hand on it, using the other to gather my food. I can’t get enough! And I can’t get it quick enough! I feel a building pressure in my stomach. I can feel my muscles contracting, pushing the gas to the rear. I feel it travel to the bottom of my spine, and I give a slight push.

I pause chewing, and with a mouthful of food hanging slightly ajar, I fart sensuously. It pours from me, sliding into the living room to join me. The stench wraps itself around me, graciously, and I can’t escape it. I don’t even try. I’m too engorged in my food to worry about the smell. My primitive, hungry mind sees it as opportuniy.

It’ll keep the scavengers away, I reason with myself. 

Soon, the bag is empty, and I’m leaning back into the couch, rubbing my stomach. My shirt is pulled up to just below my man-breasts, which have folded over the top of my stomach. I rub my flabby, flabby gut, thinking about how glad I am that no one is here to see me in this state.

I am pure gluttony personified, and any spectators would be quite embarrassing. Especially since I’m still hungry. I don’t want to get up, and I suddenly find myself wishing my girlfriend was here to bring me food.

I exert myself and lean to the right. I blast another epic fart from between my cheeks, and fall back into place.

I give a sheepish smile and fan my nose of the smell. The entire house is mine for the afternoon. I have marked it as my territory. Each room has been exposed to my gasses, and it saturates the walls. Anyone here would know: this is the house of a fat man.

Suddenly, the phone rings. I give a disappointed grunt and rock my body forward. I fall back, and try again. Eventually, I get the momentum needed to get my gigantic, fat ass to my feet. I waddle back into the kitchen, my sides brushing the door’s frame.

I reach for the mounted phone with a chubby hand and pull the receiver from its base. I put the equipment to my ear and ask: “Hello?”

“Hey, fatso,” my girlfriend replies.

“What’s up, baby?” I ask, delighted to hear her voice.

“We still hanging out tonight?” she asks.

“Yeah, I think so. Do you want me to come get you?”

“No, it’s cool. Isabel’s going to bring me. Is that cool if she hangs with us tonight?”

_Tonight?! Of course, not. I haven’t seen Isabel since high school! Back then, I was thin. I was tiny. That was before you fattened me up into the junk-food addicted fat boy I am. I don’t want her to see me this way! _

I sniffed the air. Yep, it smelled bad. It smelled like me. I farted again, and reached back, fanning my huge rear. 

“Uh, sure,” I say, stupidly.

Oh, this will be interesting.

_Story continued in post 4 of this thread_


----------



## apophis (Sep 15, 2006)

I like this story sooo very much! Please continue. I would like to read, how his girlfriend and Isabel feed him and then play with his wonderful body as he lies there totaly stufed. I would like to see him gain weight )


----------



## mikael (Sep 16, 2006)

great start! definitely continue. i'd like to see a three-some, where after the 2 girls have stuffed him, they take advantage of his helpless state and play with his engorged body.


----------



## coyote wild (Sep 18, 2006)

After hanging up the phone, I begin working on cleaning up. I try to run, every step sending a slight tremor through the house. I gather up all the wrapper paper and shove them in the white bag. I waddle hurriedly to the garbage and shove the trash in. I pick up the pace and waddle through the kitchen and into the hall. I then pause, waddle back into the kitchen, scoop up some cookies from the cookie jar, and munch away as I bound on down the hall.

I make a right at the intersection, and move into the bathroom. I spot the air freshener sitting on the floor, between the toilet and the cabinet. I begin to bend over, but Im too fat for this. I decide to bend at the knees, and squat the best I can. I twiddle my fat, stubby digits, reaching for the can. My middle finger taps it, nearly knocking it over. I lunge forth, slightly, wrapping my fat, little hand around it.

I pull it out, and begin my struggle to stand up straight, again. I let my legs out from under me, and spread them in a 90* angle. I prop my fat self on my arms, leaning back. I breathe heavily, trying to catch my breath.

I lean to one side, and allow my ass some room to let out a fart. I give a sigh and toss my hand upward, grabbing the sink counter. I tightened my muscles and pulled the best I could. I pulled myself up, and was finally vertical again. With the air freshener can in hand, I moved out into the hall and began spraying. I waved the can around, spraying all over the house. Ridding all rooms of my smell. Hiding my presence.

I stand in the living room after Ive sprayed everywhere. I take in a deep breath through my nose and let it out of my mouth with a refreshing sigh. Suddenly, another fart creeps up on me and I spray it into oblivion as quickly as I can.

I hear muffled voices a moment before the doorbell rings. I twist my torso slightly and look at the door. I can hear my girlfriend laughing with her friend, Isabel and suddenly, Im off down the hall.

Just a minute! I call to the door. I waddle to the bathroom as quickly as my flabby legs will allow. My fat quivers all over, sending waves with every footfall. I can almost hear the sloshing.

I drop the air freshener back where it was and move back into my bedroom. I spot my large, beige sweater hanging on my chair and I sweep it upward and toss it over my head. I pull it down, and it hugs my rotund form, almost accentuating my curves.

I go back down the hall, away from the rooms and toward the front door. As I walk away from the mirror that stands at the end of the hall, I look back over my shoulder and check my ass.

It sticks out far enough to where my sweater (that used to fall and cover my rear) is bunched up and collected on the shelf of my behind. I stop for a moment and place one hand on it. I open my hand as wide as I can, spreading out my fingers, and I run my palm around one of my enormous cheeks, seeing it as its own independent nation.

I give a sigh and almost remember how thin I used to be. It wasnt until I met my girlfriend that I grew to the size of a rhino.

The doorbell ringing constantly pulled me back into reality. I snapped to consciousness and waddled to the door, my ass shifting with each ponderous step.

I wrap my hand around the doorknob, turn, and pull the door open.

Light pours into the foyer, and for a moment as my eyes adjust my girlfriend Maya and her friend Isabel are silhouettes.

My eyes focus, and I see them. Maya smiles and steps forward. She steps forward and raises herself on the tips of her toes. She gives me a peck on my fat cheek and moves past me to drop her bags.

Her friend Isabel is desperately trying to hide her astonishment at my size.

Hey, Aaron. Itsgood to see you again, she says, pausing.

Hey, come on in, I reply, a little embarrassed.

She walks past me and I close the door. I tug at the bottom of my sweater, hoping it will make me smaller, somehow, or cover up my huge body. It does neither.

I waddle into the living room, joining the other two. My arms are hanging at my sides, pressed against my curves, almost outlining them.

I get to the recliner and fall back into it. My hips and waist brush the arms of the recliner, and the force of my weight causes it to rock back and forth.

Isabel sits on the couch to my right, and Maya plops herself down on the sofa where I had been sitting earlier, to my more immediate right. She picks up the remote and aims it at the television. She pushes a button, and with a click and a hum, the TV comes to life, delivering an episode of Yes, Dear on TBS.

How was school? I asked, trying to break the uncomfortable silence.

It was fine, Maya answers, keeping her eyes glued to the television.

_Oh no,_ I think to myself. _I have to fartagain! What can I do? Wait, I can go to my room!_

Ill be right back, I try to say nonchalantly. I struggle to get up, rocking myself forward and trying to gather up all the momentum I can. I finally rise to my feet and waddle off down the hall, to my room. I sidle in sideways, and stand in the middle of the room. I close my eyes tight and give a slight grunt as I push.

Nothing happens.

I stop for a moment, gather myself, and try again.

The fart pours forth, squeezing from the pillows of my ass and out into the world. It doesnt smell the least bit pleasant.

I fan my nose, and turn to leave the room.

Maya and Isabel are standing in the doorway.

Whats up? I ask, blushing.

With a smirk, Maya rushes me, and pushes her hands deep into my soft, thick stomach.

I fall back on the mattress, still on the floor, and try to get up. She holds me down and laughs. Then, she starts to mock me. She fans her nose and smiles. Wow, Honey. You smell!

Maya, stop! I insist, feeling humiliated.

She continues to laugh and turns her head. Isabel, go get my bag. 

I assume Isabel follows suit, because Maya turns back to me and smiles big. We got a surprise for you! she says.

Do you have to talk to me like that in front of her? Its really embarrassing! I plead to Maya.

Oh, dont worry about her. She has a thing for fat, as well.

My heart begins to race. Really? I ask.

Well, not in a sexual way like us. She just thinks fat things are cute and pathetic.

My heart stops racing, and sinks.

So whats the surprise?

At that moment, Isabel enters with Mayas bag. She hands it to Maya, who drops it onto the bed next to us.

I turn my head to look at it as best I can. She unzips it and pulls out a heart-shaped box. It looks like a Valentines Day box of chocolates. She drops it on top of her bag and pops off the lid. Isabel is now standing over Mayas shoulder, both of them looking down at me. Maya picks out one of the chocolates and holds it to my lips.

Open up, little piggy, she teases.

I shake my head, still uneasy about the whole situation.

Come on, Aaron. You know you want to, Isabel says to my surprise.

I close my eyes and open my mouth. Maya shoves the chocolate into my mouth quickly, as if she were afraid I was going to change my mind.

I bite into its chocolaty shell and my teeth slide into gooey sweetness. It tastes of caramel and fudge and everything sinful.

Suddenly, a hunger flows through me. I feel as though I havent eaten in days! I need food!

Okay, stand back, Maya tells Isabel, as she slides off of me.

Stand back?

They both take a few steps back, keeping their gazes on me.

Whats going on? I ask, a little scared. Maya, youre freaking me out! My stomach gurgles and sloshes. Suddenly, I feel as though theres an orgasm in my belly. I slide my hands all over it, pulling up my sweater and the shirt underneath. My fat stomach exposed, it begins to tingle.

Then, I feel it swell.

Baby? I ask Maya. Whats happening to me?

I struggle to stand up, and actually get on my feet. But Maya moves forward, and pushes me back down into a sitting position on the mattress. 

Oh, I moan in pure ecstasy. I put my hands under my man-boobs and grab them. Theyre filling out as well, getting heavier in my thickening hands.

I leave one hand holding my boob, and the other moves to my ass. I feel it spread beneath me, seeming to almost become the largest part of my body.

Suddenly, the growth stops, and Ive gained a good 30 pounds. I suddenly feel heavier again, as the orgasm in my belly subsides.

What was that? I asked. Im still feeling humiliated that this is happening in front of Isabel. Especially since the way I just acted.

That was what we picked up from the new magic shop over on Steve Reynolds Boulevard. Youre going to finish that whole box by tonight, you know, she answered matter-of-factly. It sounded more like an order than a suggestion.

But if I do that, I wont be able to move! I protest.

Exactly. Now, wait here. Were going to go round you up something to eat.

And with that, Isabel and Maya venture down the hall. I lean forward and release the biggest fart of my life.

So here I am: nearly 550 pounds, full of gas, and hungry as hell. By the end of the night, Ill be completely immobile. Im so starving. How did I let this happen? How did I get so big? I ponder this as I explore the folds of my body, both old and new.

Oh well. At least theyll be back with food. There goes _one_ problem solved.
_
Story continued in post 13 of this thread_


----------



## kronoman (Nov 6, 2006)

there will be a part 3 ? really nice so far...


----------



## Pinkbelly (Nov 7, 2006)

wow, i got to admit i like it


----------



## fattyloving frank (Nov 7, 2006)

I always enjoy your stories Coyote. This one was especially good. I would have liked to see more of Aaron and his girlfriend interacting, her and Isabelle's teasing of him were some of the best parts of the story. If you were to continue this story, I'd love to see either how Maya got him so fat in the first place, or what's going to happen to Aaron as the night goes on.
Also, for your next story, I'd really like to see something almost exactly like this (especially the flatuence, struggling with weight, and teasing) but with a girl as the fattened main character instead. Or maybe write another one with a guy as the main feedee, and have the feeding backfire on the the girl feeder in the middle of the story, so she starts getting fat and gassy too? Either way, keep up the good work, this has been a great story and I'd love to see more!

Edit: Also, I really would have liked/would like to see a physical description of Maya. It doesn't have to be too detailed, but I'd really like to be able to picture the kind of girl that would delight in making Aaron Immobile. Like, is she skinny or fat, chesty or flat, preppy or hip-hop, etc.


----------



## coyote wild (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, I hadn't really expected to continue this story, to be honest. I sort of wrapped it up and wrote it at the spur of the moment. But if you guys wish to see more of Aaron (which is based on me) and his girlfriend (which is based on...nevermind) then, maybe I'll give this another go...


----------



## mikael (Nov 9, 2006)

i hope you do. i usually dont even like bhm stories, but i got into it


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 7, 2007)

I really enjoyed the first part, just because it had that "slice of life" quality to it. I'm not big on flatulence, but it didn't detract from the parts of the story I really enjoyed.

The second part I enjoyed for other reasons, particularly Aaron's embarassment & difficulties in front of his old friend. I also enjoyed the teasing and the expansion aspects, especially since they were performed in something of a "caring" atmosphere (it is his girlfriend, afterall!). I would love to read the continuation of this!

Someone mentioned the idea of a prequel, how Aaron was fattened by his girlfriend. This would be nice, too, but it suffers from the problem of all prequels - we know how it ends already!  

Great work, I really enjoy your writing.
Brenda


----------



## coyote wild (Jan 8, 2007)

fatgirl33 said:


> I really enjoyed the first part, just because it had that "slice of life" quality to it. I'm not big on flatulence, but it didn't detract from the parts of the story I really enjoyed.
> 
> The second part I enjoyed for other reasons, particularly Aaron's embarassment & difficulties in front of his old friend. I also enjoyed the teasing and the expansion aspects, especially since they were performed in something of a "caring" atmosphere (it is his girlfriend, afterall!). I would love to read the continuation of this!
> 
> ...



And now, I'm speechless. I am a huge fan of yours. I've been reading the Ponderous Woman since 7th grade (I'm now in my last year of college)! I discovered it about the same time I discovered Dimensions. I hope I'm not going off the end and into psychotic attatchment by saying that I'm honored that you enjoyed my story and my writing.

Your comic has been a big influence on me (I'm still holding out for an issue in which the Ponderous Woman farts  ), and I'm in the developing stages of my own super-sized, super-heroine. I would love to make it a comic series, but unfortunately, can't draw. Won't stop me from trying, though! Otherwise, it's just going to end up on here as prose like the rest of my waist-widening tales.

Thank you for your kind words and your critique. Your response really made my day. Hope to hear from you again!


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jan 10, 2007)

coyote wild said:


> And now, I'm speechless. I am a huge fan of yours. I've been reading the Ponderous Woman since 7th grade (I'm now in my last year of college)! I discovered it about the same time I discovered Dimensions. I hope I'm not going off the end and into psychotic attatchment by saying that I'm honored that you enjoyed my story and my writing.



Wow, I started the PW website a couple years after I finished university... I feel old!  But I very much appreciate your kind comments - the honour, however, is all mine. Your stories are really nicely crafted, I look forward to reading more from you.



> I'm still holding out for an issue in which the Ponderous Woman farts



Sorry, don't think it's going to happen anytime soon!  I'm not a big fan, but I can respect the flatulence as one of your trademarks. I preferred how you used it as plot device in your vampire story. That was very clever. In this story it just makes me feel a little bit sad for the main character...



> I'm in the developing stages of my own super-sized, super-heroine. I would love to make it a comic series, but unfortunately, can't draw. Won't stop me from trying, though! Otherwise, it's just going to end up on here as prose like the rest of my waist-widening tales.



I can't wait to read it!

Please keep up the good work, I look forward to seeing your writing and style continue to grow and evolve. I hope to see lots and lots of your work this year! (No pressure  )

Brenda


----------



## coyote wild (Apr 6, 2007)

My eyelids feel as heavy as my enormous ass, which (I'm assuming) is much bigger now. I didn't really get a chance to examine my body.

I can't see over my belly. My sweater is tightly pulled over the surface of my flabby mountain of a stomach. I can't see my feet at the opposite end of the bed.

I'm lying on my back.

I moan from the eupohoric state the chocolates left me with. My head is swimming. I feel so sluggish. My stomach tingles, a wide-spread sensation that feels like it's going on for miles. Which is suddenly a seemlingly small distance compared to my size.

I let my head drop back. I don't want to ever move from this state. 

I hear clanging in the kitchen. And talking.

Maya and Isabel. They're in the kitchen.

_Oh no!_ They're going to fatten me up! I turn my head and see the candy box on the floor. There's three empty slots.

And there are eight unique, chocolate pieces left.

_They are my enemy_, I decide. They will keep me on this bed. I can't have another one. And what do ya know...

I want another one.

I can't help it! The first one was delicious! And somehow, the second one was like tasting the first one! And the third one, Maya slipped past without me noticing.

What are they going to feed me? And why even feed me? If you can make me instantly fat with a single chocolate...and you have _eight_ of them?

_It's all for show_, I realized. The food they're preparing, it's for show!

I began to get nervous as I heard faint giggling coming down the hall. I loosen my tense stomach muscles (what was left of them) in a brief moment of weakness. Another fart rumbles out, muffled beneath my bulk.

I gave a sigh. I just wished Isabel would go home.

"Good night," I hear, followed by a door shut. An engine roars to life outside, and the lights receed into the darkness.

"Oh, Sweetie..." Maya calls, playfully. Her voice is accompanied by the squeaking, labored wheels of a loaded dinner cart.

_Conclusion in post 16 of this thread_


----------



## fattyloving frank (Apr 6, 2007)

Haha, awesome! I wasn't expecting to see more of this story! It's a little too bad Isabelle wnet home, though I'm sure that means Maya has some extra naughty things planned. . .


----------



## kronoman (Apr 14, 2007)

Please, please put another part... this is to awesome to leave it without a ending


----------



## coyote wild (Jul 14, 2007)

The dishes rattle as the cart rolls over rug and carpet in the hall. I see the cart come into the doorway, and begin to turn around the corner.

I close my eyes for a minute, a lump bobbing in my throat. A cold fear spreads to my fingertips. When I open them again, Maya is pushing the cart into the room. 

She scrunches her nose and waves her hand in front of her face. "You stink," she teases, playfully.

_This isn't happening, this isn't happening, this isn't happening..._

I lay my head on its side and the cart stops at my eye level. I examine the sinful, creamy desserts displayed for my benefit. Against my better judgment, I lick my lips. My eyes move up to her and looking down at me, she smiles.

"Are you hungry?" she asks.

I shake my head. I am fearful that my worried expression will betray me, and expose my lie.

"You're not?" she asks, mock hurt. She slightly pulls the cart backwards as though to signify that she would return it, if I wasn't hungry.

My eyes go to the treats as I shake my head again, desperate she'll believe me and desperate that she won't.

She seems dejected and hurt. "Oh," she utters, lowering her gaze. She suddenly raises her head, an exciting idea returns to her! "Maybe you just need to make some room in there. You know, relieve some pressure?" With that, she moves over to my belly and places a hand on each side. She sinks her hands into my stomach, my fat nearly swallowing her to the wrists.

I feel the rock-hard pressure fall from my stomach to my ass. I expel powerful, loud gas from my butt. The release feels almost orgasmic, and I can feel my dick twitch. I bare my teeth from ecstasy and lean my head back, hoping Maya doesn't see. I am fearful of revealing her true and absolute power over me.

She grabs my fat and molds it, massages it, kneads it, jiggles it. She knows just where her hands go on my expansive field of a belly. She knows where to push to get those gases out.

My ass cheeks tremble as another fart passes between them. Maya giggles, and continues to apply pressure until my third fart squeezes into the room.

She stops and fans her nose again, smiling at me. "Feeling better?" she asks, not commenting on the smell this time.

And at the speed of light, she's sliding a forkful of cheesecake past my lips. The brown sugar crust and sweet cream mingle and wash together. I chew the piece that's big enough to keep my lips from closing and cause my cheeks to bulge.

Suddenly, I can feel the tip of my dick pressing into the underside of my belly. She stuffs more food into me.

I reach downward, my chubby fingers twiddling, grabbing for my belly.

_What are you doing? Control yourself!_

She feeds me another forkful. The slab of cheesecake is gone. She turns for the next dish.

I pull the sweater up and push my pants down over my belly. I hook my thumbs between my back fat and love handles and wriggle my body as I peel my once oversized and stretchy pajama pants down my legs.

I look up at Maya with pleading eyes as I open my mouth for a forkful of strawberry shortcake. She smiles warmly, her eyes glancing at my desperate attempt to reach my penis as she pushes the hunk of cake into my mouth.

I grab the bottom of my belly and pull it up, lifting it from my chubby pelvic area. My dick stands at full attention, now able to breathe. Unfortunately, I still can't reach it.

_What's gotten into me? Why can't I..._

"Control yourself!" Maya suggested, her eyes wide and an amusing smile displayed on her soft lips.

She set aside the empty plate and leaned in to kiss me. Some of the various creams and fillings that speckled the corners of my mouth found their way into hers. She stood up from kissing me and licked her lips. She sauntered over to the foot of the bed, disappearing behind my mass.

I hold onto my belly, waiting to feel her. The anticipation wracks my stomach, and I fart again. Through the reflection on the metal dome of one of the meal trays, I see her hair lift from the brief gust of wind.

She leans her head around from behind my enormous form and scowls. "Sorry," is all I can manage.

Her head slowly submerges behind my belly and I can suddenly feel the wet, soft lips wrap around my shaft as her tongue slides up and down its sides.

My fingernails dig into the bedsheets as her lips pull on me, working to bring me to orgasm. Suddenly, I feel the coldness of air as she lifts her head. I can see her from the chest up, as she mounts herself on me. I feel my dick push into her warmth and she rocks back and forth on top of me, each thrust firing off electricity down the length of my pelvis and into the top of my thighs; the electricity comes roaring back up my dick, pounding at the end before bursting through. I fire off into her, bringing her to orgasm as she leans forward on top of me, pushing her hands into my belly, trying to use it for support.

And with that, my fingers loosen on the bedsheets as I let go of any illusion of control I had before. I begin to feel scared, knowing that I belong to her, knowing that I will willingly devour any food put before me. I acknowledge my submission to the chocolates and to she who controls the chocolates.

I used to busy myself, worrying about how to get out of this situation. I wondered how I could get free. Now, the only question that remains is, "How fat will I be when she decides to be done with me?"

She pops another chocolate into my mouth and before I even notice what it is, the bed springs are already creaking, and my stomach appears to be getting taller...and wider.


----------



## lizzy (Jul 14, 2007)

I'd love to know how fat you'll become as well. Good story.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Jul 17, 2007)

What an excellent entry! But this can't be the conclusion, can it? What happens to our hero? Where did Isabelle go? Surely she wasn't introduced just so she could be excused and go home! I think we need a REAL conclusion to this story, to spell out where these three characters fit in with each other, and where they end up.

I can't wait to find out the "real" truth!

Brenda


----------



## mikael (Nov 5, 2007)

id also like to see Isabelle return, particularly in a sexual capacity. But great story! You are the master!


----------



## fat hiker (Jul 9, 2019)

Bumping this story.


----------

